# Logging in einem Session-Bean



## flashfactor (10. Jan 2006)

Servus,

hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Ich möchte nämlich pro Bean eine Log-Datei erstellen. Ist das möglich? Momentan wird im Bean direkt in die JOnAS-Log-Datei geloggt (über System.out.x).
Achja ich nutze dafür momentan log4j.


----------



## meez (10. Jan 2006)

?? 

Warum soll das nicht moeglich sein...Das hat nichts mit dem Bean zu tun, sondern mit dem Logger...
Du kannst fuer jeden Logger eine eigene Ausgabedatei definieren...
Entweder direkt im Code oder uber die XML Datei...


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Jan 2006)

eben: einfach lernen, wie man log4j konfiguriert

hier: einen FileAppender für den Klassennamen einrichten


----------

